# Attack of the Ninja, oh wait.......



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think that's, "Attack of the Ballerina!" :lol:

I will defend my porch from angry huge predators, even if I'm not dressed for the occasion.  Now back off Beast, there is only room for 4 of us here!

Who ever heard of climbing trees anyway, what a dummie!!! :daisy:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

hahahaha thats so sweet. Shes ready for anything!!

What a great pic that is x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rache said:


> hahahaha thats so sweet. Shes ready for anything!!
> 
> What a great pic that is x


Thank you Rache! She is always on guard with that cat. It cracks me up! :lol: She doesn't let him get away with anything naughty. :wink:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL that's hilarious. I love your pics and captions. More please.  (I sill laugh when I think about them defending against the weenie dude, hehe.)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> LOL that's hilarious. I love your pics and captions. More please.  (I sill laugh when I think about them defending against the weenie dude, hehe.)


Thank you so much!  I enjoy these little guys with all of my heart! Never a dull moment in Chi Wee Land.  It's so much fun to capture all their daily antics and adventures. I'm so happy you guys enjoy seeing them! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Weenie dude has been a pest lately. We can't get him to stay at home. :lol:


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

her outfit is soooo amazingly perfect and cute, i want one !!


----------



## April&Sophie (Apr 13, 2010)

That is just too cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie speaking:

Okay, so I take this job as "Watch Guard." They tell me it's a job that requires poise and grace. So I come out here in my best poise and grace attire, and this is what I'm required to do??? If I stand here any longer like this, I swear I'll turn into a mannequin. Apparently whoever made up the criteria had no clue what poise and grace really was! The "Boss" doesn't even provide you with food and water!!! And how important can this junk be that I'm guarding over!?! Geez, what do they do with this stuff anyway??? Humans never cease to amaze me! Sorry for rambling guys, but I've had it with this job! No Princess should ever be subjected to this!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bellatrix said:


> her outfit is soooo amazingly perfect and cute, i want one !!


Thank you!  The Tutu that she is wearing was given to her as a gift, made by a friend. When your baby gets home, I'll see if I can have you one made and send it to you. 



April&Sophie said:


> That is just too cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

She really is a princess , you must love her very much!

That would be so amazing of you, i don't mind paying for it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bellatrix said:


> She really is a princess , you must love her very much!
> 
> That would be so amazing of you, i don't mind paying for it!


Yes, I adore her more than I can even explain. :love7: She touches my heart in more ways than I even knew was possible. 

Just let me know when your Angel gets home, and we'll work something out, k. I had some made her local (not the one pictured), and I can ask the lady if she'll make another one.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL oh Lexie. Good girl. Oakley agrees, cats is stoop-ed. I has the hobby of barking alllllll the time at a fat cat intruder that lives near our townhome. WOOF. Get it away from me...!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> LOL oh Lexie. Good girl. Oakley agrees, cats is stoop-ed. I has the hobby of barking alllllll the time at a fat cat intruder that lives near our townhome. WOOF. Get it away from me...!


:lol: She watches that cat like a Hawk! It's so funny to see it because he is SO much bigger than she is. Lexie says, way to go Oakley, keep them kitties in their place!! :lol:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

HAHAHHA that is TOO CUTE!!!!! I love her outfit!! Always prepared and she looks fab while doing it!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL! She is so cute in her dress, protecting you and your property. What a good watch dog!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That is quite possibly the funniest thing i've seen.. LOVE LOVE the dress..

Ha ha Daisy agrees she says doze cats are pestz they comes in my garden and spray their nastyiness everywhere.. i's barks very loudly and bounce abouts.. us Chi's must make a stand against deez stinky catz!! Woof woof


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I<3Gizmo said:


> HAHAHHA that is TOO CUTE!!!!! I love her outfit!! Always prepared and she looks fab while doing it!


Thank you! A girl always has to be dressed to the nines, even if the occasion doesn't call for it. :wink: :lol: 



BellaLina's Mom said:


> LOL! She is so cute in her dress, protecting you and your property. What a good watch dog!


Doesn't she do a great job!?! :lol: She makes the perfect watch dog! :wink:



Daisydoo said:


> That is quite possibly the funniest thing i've seen.. LOVE LOVE the dress..
> 
> Ha ha Daisy agrees she says doze cats are pestz they comes in my garden and spray their nastyiness everywhere.. i's barks very loudly and bounce abouts.. us Chi's must make a stand against deez stinky catz!! Woof woof


She lets kitty know she will take nothing!!! :lol:

Lexie says, Daisy, I agree! Kitties are pesty! Don't let em' in your Garden! :lol:


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL!!! And this is why we just adore this breed! Nothing is more adorable then that!!

xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Guess said:


> LOL!!! And this is why we just adore this breed! Nothing is more adorable then that!!
> 
> xx


Aren't they something with that ever so determined will! :lol: Ya gotta love it!  Thank you!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Bahahaha...that is hilarious!!! Love it...especially the fact that she's sporting such a girlie outfit.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> Bahahaha...that is hilarious!!! Love it...especially the fact that she's sporting such a girlie outfit.


That "session" was actually supposed to be a "photo shoot" of her in her pretty dress. But! She decided to yell at the kitty, stand as if she was a Soldier or something, and as you can see her "Princess" photo shoot turned into something else. :lol: She was probably thinking, “Get this darn contraption off of me!” :wink:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

O M G! Cuteness right there T!


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

"You will NOT invade my territory in the middle of my dance recital! Away with You Beast!"

She's too stinkin cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> O M G! Cuteness right there T!


Thank you Robyn!! 



SageLee said:


> "You will NOT invade my territory in the middle of my dance recital! Away with You Beast!"
> 
> She's too stinkin cute!


:lol: heheheheh, that's exactly what she was probably thinking! Thank you so much!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

LOL to cute


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL it's hard to look tough in that outfit, but she is giving it a good go bless her. hehe!!
Adorable as ever T! XX


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

What a little fashionista! I love love love her tutu! Bambi is jealous! 
Poor peach is still naked.. lol We have to fix this ^-^
I just adore your doggie pics, they are the best!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> LOL to cute


Thanks! 



Terri said:


> LOL it's hard to look tough in that outfit, but she is giving it a good go bless her. hehe!!
> Adorable as ever T! XX


Thank you Terri!  She tries to show her tough side, silly little girl!



KittyD said:


> What a little fashionista! I love love love her tutu! Bambi is jealous!
> Poor peach is still naked.. lol We have to fix this ^-^
> I just adore your doggie pics, they are the best!


Thank you so much for the kind comments!  I'm not sure if Twyla still has her website going, but she made it for us. I think the website addy is Sunpups.net. Mine really don't like clothes, they prefer to be naked. :lol: The lady above made us a few as gifts, Lori made us one, and then I had some of them made local.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

T..
Those Wees just crack me up...

Lexie is out having to protect the home front (in her best dress, I might add) and Chance, big man of the house, is *inside taking a nap!* Ain't that just the way??? :coolwink:

Keep those pics coming.. they brighten my day! Blessings, Deb


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The attack of the killer ballerina! Watch out world!! HA HA HA!!! I just love it.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

hehe, this whole threads making me giggle, so adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

chideb said:


> T..
> Those Wees just crack me up...
> 
> Lexie is out having to protect the home front (in her best dress, I might add) and Chance, big man of the house, is *inside taking a nap!* Ain't that just the way??? :coolwink:
> ...


Thank you so much Deb!  They have it all backwards, don't they! :lol: Silly Wee's!! But I have to admit, Chancey boy is a Mama's baby. Don't tell him I said that, though. Unless someone is messin' with his Sister's, he could care less. :lol: 

I think I've bombarded the board the last few days with pics and vids. So I better stop before they ban me!! :lol: I'm so glad you all enjoy them!! 



Brodysmom said:


> The attack of the killer ballerina! Watch out world!! HA HA HA!!! I just love it.


Too funny, isn't it! She's ready to rumble!! :lol:



Bellatrix said:


> hehe, this whole threads making me giggle, so adorable


Thanks so much! I have enjoyed sharing The Wee's with you all. Everyone always says the sweetest things. It always makes me smile.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG OMG....that pic is too funny!!!


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

This made my day too, she is so fierce looking in that dress, lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL!!!!! thats too funny lmao. what a great shot TLI! love the dress!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> OMG OMG....that pic is too funny!!!


She wasn't having kitty climbing her tree, darnit! :lol: I wonder if she'll try to climb it next? :wink:



amyscrazy said:


> This made my day too, she is so fierce looking in that dress, lol.


I'm so happy you enjoyed the pics! It's so fun to share! Thank you!! I think we'll start calling her, "Ninja Ballerina!" :lol:



pigeonsheep said:


> LOL!!!!! thats too funny lmao. what a great shot TLI! love the dress!


Thank you Pigeon!! So much for my fancy photo shoot, eh? :lol:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I love the way she poses with her tutu...hehehe..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Moni!!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Chis and cats just have me rolling with laughter. Our neighbor use to have an outdoor cat that was so laid back. Poppet and Boo use to go harass her whenever they went outside, and I'd be right behind them yelling for them to stop. Funny thing was that she (the cat) never seemed ruffled by it all. Would just sit there. You could only tell she was upset by the slight twitching of her tail. One day Poppet decided to make a lunge and that cat just drew her paw back and _twacked _him on the side of his head and sent him rolling down the little incline by the ditch. He got up barking but he never tried to lunge for her again. And the whole time she just lay there. Hadn't moved an inch except for the one paw. LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

unchienne said:


> Chis and cats just have me rolling with laughter. Our neighbor use to have an outdoor cat that was so laid back. Poppet and Boo use to go harass her whenever they went outside, and I'd be right behind them yelling for them to stop. Funny thing was that she (the cat) never seemed ruffled by it all. Would just sit there. You could only tell she was upset by the slight twitching of her tail. One day Poppet decided to make a lunge and that cat just drew her paw back and _twacked _him on the side of his head and sent him rolling down the little incline by the ditch. He got up barking but he never tried to lunge for her again. And the whole time she just lay there. Hadn't moved an inch except for the one paw. LOL


That's hilarious! :lol: :lol: That's the way our cat is. Laid back. The pups bark at him, chase him, just give him a hard time all the way around. He could care less. When they get to carried away, he bops them! Not with his claws out, but just whacks em'. :lol: It scared me at first because he is a big kitty! If he wanted too he could really hurt them. But he has never done anything out of sorts. So I guess they just learn each other, and find their way of communicating. They can really make us laugh, can't they!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

For you Tutu lovers.  I love the color of this one, and the material!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

haha that is so cute and i love the dress x


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Great photo


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies!!


----------

